# Best Place To Buy Euros



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
has anyone done there homework on Euros.
We are of for thee months on Monday and would welcome any info on the best place offering the best deal.
Regards
Tel


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tel,

it might depend slightly on your bank account. But usually the best place to get Euros is any "hole in the wall" in any Euro country. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

*it might depend slightly on your bank account. But usually the best place to get Euros is any "hole in the wall" in any Euro country*

Preferably with a Nationwide debit card.

John


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Try http://www.comparetravelmoney.co.uk

It may be too late for you to order money and get it delivered, but it will give you a good idea of comparisons for "go in an get" euros. Up until I got a Nationwide debit card, I used what used to be called Crown Exchange (called something similar now, but I can't remember what) for loose euros. They give consistently the best rates and I have found them to be totally reliable.

Enjoy your trip.

Sue


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Post Office I have used mainly.


----------



## sundazzler (Jan 4, 2007)

At the end of December we bought euros from Co-op travel agents at 1.34.


When my son withdrew cash from the hole in the wall in tenerife he got 1.42 euros.


Mick


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*€uros*

BEST UK is Nationwide , flex a/c iInternet , no charge . for ATMS .

beware you could be paying 5% everytime you withdraw with some uk banks. the pounds is dropping down to about 1.25€ = £1 over next month or so . my spies tell me.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Best place to buy euros*

Good evening Tel.
Have used Marks & Spencer quite a lot. Always good rate when I have compared with eg Thomas Cook etc. Also have used Post Office who seem to give a good rate.
As others say use card abroad (Nationwide) if possible and you will always get it converted at a better rate on statements.
Mashy


----------

